# Looking for a new BD player



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I currently have the Sony BDP-S550 player, but I'm looking to replace it. Anyone have some recommendations, suggestions and/or experience with a new player that has the following?


Remote control with Instant Replay button
Netflix
BD Live
Ethernet port (I don't want to rely only on WiFi - I prefer a physical port)

I don't have a 3D TV and don't plan on buying one anytime within the next 3 years, but I would consider one if it had the above features.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I just recently purchased a BDP-S185 (from Sam's Club and it comes with an HDMI cable) and have been happy with it.

I'm not sure if it fills all of your requirements, because I don't do much with mine except playing Blu-rays and DVDs... but it does have Ethernet, BD-Live, and Netflix for sure... and it was <$70.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

The Panny players have been great for the last couple of years.

I'm not sure about the remote control part of your stipulations, but they do everything else (and then some).

You could probably get one of last years models (bdt-110) for under $75, as they just released the 2012 models. If you want the latest and greatest, you can get the bdt-220 for about $125.


----------



## FarmerBob (Nov 28, 2002)

The LG BD690 or when they come out the BD700 series. I've installed 13, not including me, BD690's and have no problems and very happy clients/friends.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> The Panny players have been great for the last couple of years.


Love my Panny DMP-BD85. I bought it specifically because it had analog outs and that was cheaper than a new AVR for the new audio formats. But it has lots of other great features as well.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I really like my Samsung. Loads super fast and hasn't had any problems with playing a disc. 

The only thing you need to know is that occasionally you have to unplug them which fixes any little weirdness they get.


----------



## webby_s (Jan 11, 2008)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I really like my Samsung. Loads super fast and hasn't had any problems with playing a disc.
> 
> The only thing you need to know is that occasionally you have to unplug them which fixes any little weirdness they get.


My 3D Samsung was/is absolute crap, I have no sound on boot up sometimes so I have to power it down again, the blue laser went bad so I only have the red laser working (DVD's only on that thing) But this model is only about 2 years old now. Other people's millage may vary but I don't think I will be buying a Samsung BD player again.

That's why I am watching this thread closely, seeing what people think are better players cuz I don't want that to happen again.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

webby_s said:


> My 3D Samsung was/is absolute crap, I have no sound on boot up sometimes so I have to power it down again, the blue laser went bad so I only have the red laser working (DVD's only on that thing) But this model is only about 2 years old now. Other people's millage may vary but I don't think I will be buying a Samsung BD player again.
> 
> That's why I am watching this thread closely, seeing what people think are better players cuz I don't want that to happen again.


Wow! That's a whole lotta bad luck with one player. That's the kinda stuff that should never happen...at the very least Samsung should have taken care of it. :nono2:

I have a Samsung BD-P1500. It's almost four years old and I've never had a problem with it.

Mike


----------



## John Williams (Oct 5, 2011)

Mike Bertelson said:


> Wow! That's a whole lotta bad luck with one player. That's the kinda stuff that should never happen...at the very least Samsung should have taken care of it. :nono2:
> 
> I have a Samsung BD-P1500. It's almost four years old and I've never had a problem with it.
> 
> Mike


This is common with Samsung. 
Hopefully you won't ever have problems with the Samsung unit you have. But I wouldn't suggest buying another.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

I love my Sony BDP-S1700ES and BDP-S780. Best players I ever owned. Either one should more than fill the OP's needs.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks for the model numbers. I checked some of them out and so far no Instant Replay. I'll continue digging through the rest of them.

Instant Replay while watching a DVD or BD is such a convenience and is common on DVRs almost everywhere now and I'm still surprised that so few DVD/BD makers have this feature. I hate the idea of not getting Instant Replay if I upgrade my player!


----------



## webby_s (Jan 11, 2008)

Mike Bertelson said:


> Wow! That's a whole lotta bad luck with one player. That's the kinda stuff that should never happen...at the very least Samsung should have taken care of it. :nono2:
> 
> I have a Samsung BD-P1500. It's almost four years old and I've never had a problem with it.
> 
> Mike


I had had the player for about 14 months when the Blue laser went out on it and just recently the volume problem on DVD's. We don't watch movies too much so we had only about 4 BD disc even in the thing.


John Williams said:


> This is common with Samsung.
> Hopefully you won't ever have problems with the Samsung unit you have. But I wouldn't suggest buying another.


So I have read, their blue lasers are known to go out on them I guess... at least that's what I read and whenever you read something on the internet it's ALWAYS true. :grin:


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I really like my Samsung. Loads super fast and hasn't had any problems with playing a disc.
> 
> The only thing you need to know is that occasionally you have to unplug them which fixes any little weirdness they get.


Don't remember which Sammy you got, but I recently tried two BD-D6500s and neither would connect to NetFlix and both had problems with Internet connectivity. Then I tried a BD-D5700 and had the same problems. Gave up and went back to my BD-C5500s which all work quite well.

The new Sammy's are out now. Same model numbers but prefaced by an E rather than a D or C. As soon as the prices drop and more reviews are available I'll try them out.

I did call Sammy and ask about the problems I was having and was told to wait for the new ones to come out. They are aware of the problems with the D's. From what I could gather, it's kind of hit or miss when buying one of the Ds. With my luck, I got the lemons...as usual....:lol:

Still haven't seen any BD player at a reasonable price that upscales streaming NetFlix content as well as the Sammys do. That does include the Sonys and Pannys. I've tried several models of each brand. Both do everything else as well as the Sammys, but I watch a lot of streaming content.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Drew2k said:


> Thanks for the model numbers. I checked some of them out and so far no Instant Replay. I'll continue digging through the rest of them.
> 
> Instant Replay while watching a DVD or BD is such a convenience and is common on DVRs almost everywhere now and I'm still surprised that so few DVD/BD makers have this feature. I hate the idea of not getting Instant Replay if I upgrade my player!


Drew, you've got me interested now. What, exactly, is instant replay? Something like bookmarking?

My Sammys are two years old and don't have that feature, but you might look at the the E series of Sammys and see if they have it.

Rich


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Rich - Instant Replay is the same as on most DVRs. Tap the key, and the video jumps back around 8-10 seconds. My Sony player has this and allows them to be stacked, and it's great for times you miss a word or sentence, or if there there was some interruption. Even Roku added Instant Replay for Netflix, so this is moving beyond DVRs to other devices and I'm still honestly surprised it's not on more DVD/BD players.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Drew2k said:


> Rich - Instant Replay is the same as on most DVRs. Tap the key, and the video jumps back around 8-10 seconds. My Sony player has this and allows them to be stacked, and it's great for times you miss a word or sentence, or if there there was some interruption. Even Roku added Instant Replay for Netflix, so this is moving beyond DVRs to other devices and I'm still honestly surprised it's not on more DVD/BD players.


Gotcha, thanx. My Sammy's do have that for NF streaming content. If we're talking about the same thing, Rokus and all of the streaming devices I've tried have it for NF streaming content. Have to check and see if they've got it for DVDs or BDs.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Drew2k said:


> Rich - Instant Replay is the same as on most DVRs. Tap the key, and the video jumps back around 8-10 seconds. My Sony player has this and allows them to be stacked, and it's great for times you miss a word or sentence, or if there there was some interruption. Even Roku added Instant Replay for Netflix, so this is moving beyond DVRs to other devices and I'm still honestly surprised it's not on more DVD/BD players.


Checked my Sammys, nothing like that on them. The new E series Sammys might have it.

Rich


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Rich said:


> Checked my Sammys, nothing like that on them. The new E series Sammys might have it.
> 
> Rich


I've been leaning towards some LG players I've seen, but they also don't have Instant Replay. I think I'm going to be SOL on this feature ...


----------



## FarmerBob (Nov 28, 2002)

Drew2k said:


> I've been leaning towards some LG players I've seen, but they also don't have Instant Replay. I think I'm going to be SOL on this feature ...


My Samsung DLP is the most fantastic thing on the planet. But since Samsung stopped using Silicon Optics (industry leader) chips for up-conversion and image processing in their BDP's for their own chip, I wouldn't go near them. I have an LG and the new 690's and soon the 7 series are great. Which is strange since I hate my LG microwave. Love the BDP though.


----------



## SPECIES11703 (Oct 10, 2004)

Drew2k said:


> I currently have the Sony BDP-S550 player, but I'm looking to replace it. Anyone have some recommendations, suggestions and/or experience with a new player that has the following?
> 
> 
> Remote control with Instant Replay button
> ...


Check this one out. It has what you re looking for and more. AWESOME BD player! Hav had it for 3 month now.

http://reviews.cnet.com/blu-ray-players/samsung-bd-e6500/4505-9991_7-35118527.html


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

SPECIES11703 said:


> Check this one out. It has what you re looking for and more. AWESOME BD player! Hav had it for 3 month now.
> 
> http://reviews.cnet.com/blu-ray-players/samsung-bd-e6500/4505-9991_7-35118527.html


Does that E6500 have the same hideous remote as the C and D series BD players have?

Rich


----------



## mak (Nov 16, 2005)

I got the DMP-BDT320 and like it a lot


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Drew2k said:


> I've been leaning towards some LG players I've seen, but they also don't have Instant Replay. I think I'm going to be SOL on this feature ...


You ever get a new BD player?

Rich


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Rich said:


> You ever get a new BD player?
> 
> Rich


Not yet. Still searching, but not actively. I've moved it to my back burner...


----------



## Kevin F (May 9, 2010)

I think the PS3 might fit the bill here. I will check tomorrow afternoon to see about the instant replay feature but IIRC it does.

Kevin


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Drew2k said:


> Not yet. Still searching, but not actively. I've moved it to my back burner...


I want another one, but the new Sammys are getting terrible reviews. And the prices are still high. I might give an LG a try, I've given up on Sony and Panasonic, they just don't/can't upscale streaming content as well as the Sammys do and I watch a lot of streaming content.

Rich


----------



## DJSGP (Jun 25, 2007)

One of the new Samsung "e" model BR players also features an internet web browser. There are times when it would be great to surf to and pop-up a website on the big screen... 
The Samsung BR players, though, seem to be universally bad. Anyone know of others with this feature?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

DJSGP said:


> One of the new Samsung "e" model BR players also features an internet web browser. There are times when it would be great to surf to and pop-up a website on the big screen...
> The Samsung BR players, though, seem to be universally bad. Anyone know of others with this feature?


That Sammy with the web browser got bad reviews, but they did say that buying a wireless keyboard and mouse would help quite a bit.

Rich


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Rich said:


> I want another one, but the new Sammys are getting terrible reviews. And the prices are still high. I might give an LG a try, I've given up on Sony and Panasonic, they just don't/can't upscale streaming content as well as the Sammys do and I watch a lot of streaming content.
> 
> Rich


If you watch a lot of streaming content, why not get the latest generation high def Roku?


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Cholly said:


> If you watch a lot of streaming content, why not get the latest generation high def Roku?


I'm really impressed with the Roku 2 XS... especially the PQ.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Cholly said:


> If you watch a lot of streaming content, why not get the latest generation high def Roku?


For a few bucks more, you get a BD player that upscales standard DVDs to 1080/60p. Can't do that with a Roku and all the streaming I watch is upscaled to 1080/60p. I only stream from NetFlix and they only put out 720p on most of their streaming content. I just found a Roku the other day, thought I had sold them all. Do the new Rokus upscale NF's 720p? My older Rokus did put out a more than decent picture at 720p, but the Sammy BD players blow them away.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> I'm really impressed with the Roku 2 XS... especially the PQ.


Do they upscale the NF content as the Sammy BD players do?

Rich


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Rich said:


> Do they upscale the NF content as the Sammy BD players do?
> 
> Rich


Yeah the new ones are 1080p. They also do 5.1 NF.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> Yeah the new ones are 1080p. They also do 5.1 NF.


Do they actually upscale to 1080/60p? From 720p, I mean.

Rich


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Rich said:


> Do they actually upscale to 1080/60p? From 720p, I mean.
> 
> Rich


As far as having an upscale chip? I don't know, but it's output at 1080p.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> As far as having an upscale chip? I don't know, but it's output at 1080p.


What are you using as a source of streaming content?

Rich


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Rich said:


> What are you using as a source of streaming content?
> 
> Rich


Netflix, Amazon, Hulu, mlb.tv


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> Netflix, Amazon, Hulu, mlb.tv


I know I can get 1080p on my old Roku if it's actually streamed in 1080p, but NF doesn't do that with anything but PS3s as far as I know. Or the makers of the devices don't allow it. Maybe the new Sammys do, I dunno. Only content marked HD on NF will put out 5.1 on the PS3s. Last time I checked. I'm paying over $40 a month for NF, so I don't use the other streaming providers.

Maybe I'll order one of the new ones and give it a test. I can get 1080/60p on the Sammys on any NF streaming content, but I can't get 5.1 sound.

Rich


----------



## jsmuga (Jan 3, 2008)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I really like my Samsung. Loads super fast and hasn't had any problems with playing a disc.
> 
> The only thing you need to know is that occasionally you have to unplug them which fixes any little weirdness they get.


I am very happy with my Samsung 3D player. I have had no problems and really like the available apps in Smart Hub.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

webby_s said:


> My 3D Samsung was/is absolute crap, I have no sound on boot up sometimes so I have to power it down again, the blue laser went bad so I only have the red laser working (DVD's only on that thing) But this model is only about 2 years old now. Other people's millage may vary but I don't think I will be buying a Samsung BD player again.
> 
> That's why I am watching this thread closely, seeing what people think are better players cuz I don't want that to happen again.


While I continue to rave about the Sammy's ability to upscale DVDs and streaming content (mostly streaming content), I gotta say there is a lot to dislike about them. The remote is terribly designed and should be back-lit, using it at night in a dark room is damn near impossible.

For quite a while, the counters would stop on the faces of the sets and just sit on the same number until the program was done. Happened when playing anything. Had a hard time locking onto NetFlix streaming, but that was because of a problem with my Internet provider. Oddly, I used a Panny at the same time and had no problems with the NF streaming.

Sometimes I have to load a DVD two or three times to get it to play, that's really annoying since my Sony BD player plays them on the first try.

But, with me, it's all about the PQ and I can't find a reasonably priced BD player that pumps out a better picture than the Sammys.

I did have the same problem Stuart had for a while and had to pull the plug several times, but updates seem to have fixed that.

Rich


----------



## onebadmofo (May 24, 2012)

I just picked up the Sony S280 for 39.99 refurbished, and shipped with no tax....great for a 2nd or 3rd TV...


----------



## mnelsonx (Sep 25, 2007)

Kevin F said:


> I think the PS3 might fit the bill here. I will check tomorrow afternoon to see about the instant replay feature but IIRC it does.
> 
> Kevin


While more expensive than a standalone BR player, I'll second the PS3 as an excellent BR/DVD player; it's great for streaming Netflix, Hulu, Vudu, and others, or streaming from your home network. Oh, and if you care to play games, it can do that too.

I have the older model; newer ones are a bit more svelte and run cool.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

mnelsonx said:


> While more expensive than a standalone BR player, I'll second the PS3 as an excellent BR/DVD player; it's great for streaming Netflix, Hulu, Vudu, and others, or streaming from your home network. Oh, and if you care to play games, it can do that too.
> 
> I have the older model; newer ones are a bit more svelte and run cool.


The PS3 is also one of the few devices that NetFlix streaming content comes over in 5.1 sound. But is there a decent remote, instead of using a game controller?

Rich


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Rich said:


> The PS3 is also one of the few devices that NetFlix streaming content comes over in 5.1 sound. But is there a decent remote, instead of using a game controller?
> 
> Rich


I use my harmony remote. Just have to buy the IR receiver for the PS3.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

"Davenlr" said:


> I use my harmony remote. Just have to buy the IR receiver for the PS3.


Or you can get the Bluetooth Sony remote. A little cheaper then the IR adapter.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Sony-Blu-ray-Remote-PS3-PlayStation-3/5607955


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

TheRatPatrol said:


> Or you can get the Bluetooth Sony remote. A little cheaper then the IR adapter.
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Sony-Blu-ray-Remote-PS3-PlayStation-3/5607955


Great! Now I gotta put the PS3 (my son has one in his massive collection of game platforms) and one of my Sammys side by side and see which one pumps out a better picture. Amazon has the remote for a tad more than Wal-Mart, but no shipping fees and tax will even that price out.

Thanx,

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Davenlr said:


> I use my harmony remote. Just have to buy the IR receiver for the PS3.


One of these days, I'm gonna break down and buy a Harmony remote.

Rich


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Yet another choice: the Nyko BlueWave Remote -- Available through Amazon for $12.99 - free shipping for Prime members.
http://www.amazon.com/Nyko-Technolo...I0DS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1338749549&sr=8-1

The only disadvantage to it is the fact that you have to use a PS/3 controller for power on/off.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Cholly said:


> Yet another choice: the Nyko BlueWave Remote -- Available through Amazon for $12.99 - free shipping for Prime members.
> http://www.amazon.com/Nyko-Technolo...I0DS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1338749549&sr=8-1
> 
> The only disadvantage to it is the fact that you have to use a PS/3 controller for power on/off.


Thanx Charlie, but I'm gonna get a new BD player. We've had that PS3 for years and I've used it as a BD player a couple times. I want something new and Father's Day looms.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Just read a review on Amazon that said the Sammy e6500 only upscales standard DVDs to 720p. Not sure I believe that, but I was gonna buy one today and now I'm kinda hesitant again. 

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

I just bought a Sammy e6500 from Amazon. I tried two Sammy d6500s and they didn't work, but this is supposed to be the best one and I just gotta see if it works. Should have it Saturday, I'll post then.

Rich


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

Rich said:


> I just bought a Sammy e6500 from Amazon. I tried two Sammy d6500s and they didn't work, but this is supposed to be the best one and I just gotta see if it works. Should have it Saturday, I'll post then.
> 
> Rich


Rich, when you post could you check a couple things?

Does it have front usb and does it play "avi" files ?

Does it upconvert regular DVD's ?

Does it connect to internet, if so, wired,wireless,or both?

Thanks
chris


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

satcrazy said:


> Rich, when you post could you check a couple things?
> 
> Does it have front usb and does it play "avi" files ?
> 
> ...


I'm a bit leery about this BD player. I know it's both wireless and wire capable, I know it upscales standard DVDs, but I don't know if it upscales as my three Sammys do to 1080/60p. If it only upscales to 720p, as one reviewer on Amazon (who I don't believe) reports, the thing's going straight back.

I'll post about the other things you asked about when I get it running, if I can.

Rich


----------



## FarmerBob (Nov 28, 2002)

Rich said:


> Just read a review on Amazon that said the Sammy e6500 only upscales standard DVDs to 720p. Not sure I believe that, but I was gonna buy one today and now I'm kinda hesitant again.
> 
> Rich


Since Samsung stopped using the Silicon Optics chip and started using their own. The PQ has gone to sh!t. Got LG! And don't look back. Now for monitors, and that's displays only, that's Samsung.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

FarmerBob said:


> Since Samsung stopped using the Silicon Optics chip and started using their own. The PQ has gone to sh!t. Got LG! And don't look back. Now for monitors, and that's displays only, that's Samsung.


Perhaps I'll try one of the LGs if this e6500 doesn't work as well (at least) as my other three Sammys. Those three Sammys are three years old. When did Sammy stop using the Silicon Optics chip?

Rich


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

FarmerBob said:


> Since Samsung stopped using the Silicon Optics chip and started using their own. The PQ has gone to sh!t. Got LG! And don't look back. Now for monitors, and that's displays only, that's Samsung.


Personal observation, or cites, please?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

OK, it was delivered a bit ago and I've got it set up. Checked NetFlix and its being upscaled to 1080p/60, so that reviewer on Amazon was wrong. It does play avi and is both wired and wireless. I set it up for wired. It does have a USB connection on the front panel in a door.

Haven't tried to upscale a DVD yet...huh, no door, just insert the disc as you do in a car...OK, it's upscaling a standard DVD to 1080p/60...PQ is good, sound is good, looks like a keeper...so far.

The remote is smaller than my other Sammy remotes and not backlit...at least you can tell the front from the back, can't do that on the other Sammy remotes. Lotta buttons for a small remote, but not as bad as I thought it would be from the reviews.

I'll post with any problems, but this looks a whole lot better than the d6500s.

Questions? Feel free to ask.

@Drew: No replay button.

Rich


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Sounds good! 

Re the lack of lighted remote- I can usually squint to see the buttons to operate it, but unless I am doing something special, I just use the remote from the Sammy plasma. 

I do hope we hear more about the PQ from CO.


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

Rich said:


> OK, it was delivered a bit ago and I've got it set up. Checked NetFlix and its being upscaled to 1080p/60, so that reviewer on Amazon was wrong. It does play avi and is both wired and wireless. I set it up for wired. It does have a USB connection on the front panel in a door.
> 
> Haven't tried to upscale a DVD yet...huh, no door, just insert the disc as you do in a car...OK, it's upscaling a standard DVD to 1080p/60...PQ is good, sound is good, looks like a keeper...so far.
> 
> ...


Thanks Rich

Would you say PQ on this one is as good if not better that your older ones? I know you were impressed with th PQ on the others as we had a similar conversion some time back, as I also have a "tempermental" sammy, but PQ on AVI movies are quite good.

chris

By the way, what's the difference between 'replay" and the back button?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

satcrazy said:


> Thanks Rich
> 
> Would you say PQ on this one is as good if not better that your older ones? I know you were impressed with th PQ on the others as we had a similar conversion some time back, as I also have a "tempermental" sammy, but PQ on AVI movies are quite good.


About the same PQ, but this e6500 appears to be a bit better on the software and hardware. It connected immediately to my home network, something two d6500s and a d5700 couldn't do.



> By the way, what's the difference between 'replay" and the back button?


When Drew started this thread, I was a bit confused about that too. Seems like he's looking for a button much like the 8 second back button on the D* remotes. Haven't seen any BD players that do that. My "smart" Panny plasma has an interesting NetFlix application on it that does allow for incremental "backs", instead of just putting the film in reverse and running at whatever speed you set it at, it jumps backward one time, mimicking the back button on the D* remotes. Nice, but the PQ isn't the equal of any of my Sammy BD players.

Rich


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Rich said:


> When Drew started this thread, I was a bit confused about that too. Seems like he's looking for a button much like the 8 second back button on the D* remotes. Haven't seen any BD players that do that. My "smart" Panny plasma has an interesting NetFlix application on it that does allow for incremental "backs", instead of just putting the film in reverse and running at whatever speed you set it at, it jumps backward one time, mimicking the back button on the D* remotes. Nice, but the PQ isn't the equal of any of my Sammy BD players.
> 
> Rich


I mentioned it earlier in the thread that Sony has it, but this is definitely rare on DVD and BD remotes. For streaming media, Roku has Instant Replay as well. I think (hope, really) this is something more devices will support, as folks are used to this ability from DVRs.

I have the Sony BDPS550 BD player and it includes the traditional Chapter Prev and Chapter Next buttons, but also includes REPLAY and ADVANCE buttons, which jumps back about 10 seconds and forward about 30 seconds during playback, working just like counterparts on DVRs. I never use ADVANCE, but I use REPLAY often.

The keys are in the center of the remote just above the PLAY button.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Talk about some very worthless reviews on that e6500. Rich when you're done you should write a review there so there's something actually worth reading.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

My Sony BDP-S1700ES has the Replay and Advance option. Nice features. Wonders whe Sony didn't include them on the BDP-S780?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Shades228 said:


> Talk about some very worthless reviews on that e6500. Rich when you're done you should write a review there so there's something actually worth reading.


Done, here's the *link*. I use "rich584" when I write reviews and sign them "Rich".

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

MysteryMan said:


> My Sony BDP-S1700ES has the Replay and Advance option. Nice features. Wonders whe Sony didn't include them on the BDP-S780?


I gotta wonder why the Sammys don't have it, but I can usually work around that. Would be nice to see that feature become more prevalent on all devices.

Rich


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Rich said:


> Done, here's the *link*. I use "rich584" when I write reviews and sign them "Rich".
> 
> Rich


Well your review convinced me I'm going to try it out. 3d BR is the only thing I never upgraded to but with almost more 3D movies than I have non 3D I can do it without feeling the need to go buy more movies.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Shades228 said:


> Well your review convinced me I'm going to try it out. 3d BR is the only thing I never upgraded to but with almost more 3D movies than I have non 3D I can do it without feeling the need to go buy more movies.


If you do buy one and it doesn't work immediately, send it right back and get another one. Amazon's got them for $177, which is a bit much, but if it works it will be worth the price. Don't even try Samsung tech support, they'll end up telling you to get another one. Apparently there are still bad units out there. Can't believe I got one that worked.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Well, it's been ten days with the new e6500 and I have very few complaints. The remote, while much smaller, is actually easier to use and sends its commands much better than my older Sammys. You don't have to point the remote directly at the set.

BD discs take a bit longer to load, but I've not had any problem loading BDs or standard DVDs such as I constantly have with my three c5500s. The PQ is the same as the c5500s. I like the progress bar on the c5500s better. The NetFlix button takes forever to load, nice to have it on the remote, but it's quicker to go to the hub and get on NetFlix there. 

The Internet browser sux. Expected that. All in all, it's not as "glitchy" as my c5500s. In fact, it's not glitchy at all, I didn't expect that. I like it.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

To make things even better, the e6500 downloaded an update that now allows it to play streaming NetFlix content in 5.1 sound! Not sure if all or just some of the NF is in 5.1, but last season's _The Killings_ is.

Just gets better and better, so I bought another one.

Rich


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

Rich said:


> To make things even better, the e6500 downloaded an update that now allows it to play streaming NetFlix content in 5.1 sound! Not sure if all or just some of the NF is in 5.1, but last season's _The Killings_ is.
> 
> Just gets better and better, so I bought another one.
> 
> Rich


OK 
really looking for another dvd player, and you've posted plenty, the one thing that I really need to know is what video formats will it play back on the USB drive, as I download alot and play back on my usb drive in my dvd player hooked to my plasma. My Sammy is limited, and so far have been lucky with AVI files, but I notice alot of MKV and MP4 files now which it will not play. Converting them takes too long. 
So would you be so kind as to list the video formats the USB drive will play back in the e6500?

Thanks Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

satcrazy said:


> OK
> really looking for another dvd player, and you've posted plenty, the one thing that I really need to know is what video formats will it play back on the USB drive, as I download alot and play back on my usb drive in my dvd player hooked to my plasma. My Sammy is limited, and so far have been lucky with AVI files, but I notice alot of MKV and MP4 files now which it will not play. Converting them takes too long.
> So would you be so kind as to list the video formats the USB drive will play back in the e6500?
> 
> Thanks Rich


I went to the Sammy website and got nowhere looking for that info. Fortunately, I took a new Sammy e6500 to the beach with us and I have the manual. Let me look...found a list of file extensions and MKV and MP4 are supported, but also found this note: "Some MKV and MP4 format discs may not play, depending on their video resolution and frame rate".

Here's that list:

AVI
MKV
ASF
MP4
3GP
VRO
VOB
PS
TB

That's pretty much all the manual has to say about what you're concerned with. I will say the e6500 is a much better player than the three c5500s I have. The remote (which could be a bit larger) is much better than the remotes for the c5500s.

Rich


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks again for taking the time, Rich.

That is a big help to me.

chris


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

satcrazy said:


> Thanks again for taking the time, Rich.
> 
> That is a big help to me.
> 
> chris


You're welcome Chris. I'd still be wary of the Samsungs, if you buy one and have the least little bit of trouble connecting or playing discs, send it back immediately. It took many updates to fix almost all the glitches on my three 2 year old c5500s and they still have problems with NetFlix DVDs. Haven't had a problem with one NF disc on my e6500.

Rich


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

I'm back.

Been preoccupied with other things, back to the bd thing. after some further research [ media players, bd dvd w/ usb] I came across this.

http://www.cinavia.com/languages/english/pages/message3.html.

Have since found out Sony started this with xbox, continued with BD players, and apparently netgear media players also have this. It supposedly will be incorperated into many others [ players] as well, starting earlier this year. Could be a big problem unless everything [ media] is store-bought.

So, is your e6500 manufactured in 2011 or 2012?

Still happy with it?
thanks rich.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

satcrazy said:


> I'm back.
> 
> Been preoccupied with other things, back to the bd thing. after some further research [ media players, bd dvd w/ usb] I came across this.
> 
> ...


Still happy. Don't know when they were manufactured...2012, just checked. I don't play anything except NetFlix content on them.

Rich


----------



## TMan (Oct 31, 2007)

"Rich" said:


> I went to the Sammy website and got nowhere looking for that info. Fortunately, I took a new Sammy e6500 to the beach with us and I have the manual. Let me look...found a list of file extensions and MKV and MP4 are supported, but also found this note: "Some MKV and MP4 format discs may not play, depending on their video resolution and frame rate".
> 
> Here's that list:
> 
> ...


 ...


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

TMan said:


> ...


I have no idea what you meant, but one of my 3 c5500s died last week. It still plays disks but won't connect to the Internet.

Still have no problems with the e6500s. Don't see the prices falling on them either. I'm quite satisfied with my 2 e6500s. Pitiful web browser, but I didn't buy them for that.

Rich


----------



## TMan (Oct 31, 2007)

I have no idea how I posted in this thread yesterday, since it has been dormant for months, but it was several gibberish characters, so I deleted them (though the post itself remains).


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

TMan said:


> I have no idea how I posted in this thread yesterday, since it has been dormant for months, but it was several gibberish characters, so I deleted them (though the post itself remains).


That's OK, it gave me a chance to post about the e6500s.

If you want to delete a post, just follow the deletion instructions that come up when you're in the post's Edit screen.

Were you imbibing when you did that?.... :lol:

Rich


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

In my house, the most common causes of true gibberish are dogs, cats (when we have them), or great grandkids! (when they visit.) 

I usually catch them before a post happens, but...


----------



## TMan (Oct 31, 2007)

Rich said:


> That's OK, it gave me a chance to post about the e6500s.
> 
> If you want to delete a post, just follow the deletion instructions that come up when you're in the post's Edit screen.
> 
> ...


No! 

I have no idea. I hit the "UserCP" link near the top of the page, as I often do, to see activity on my subscribed threads, and was shocked to see myself listed as the most recent poster on a thread that hasn't even been on my screen for nearly five months. Even if my three-year-old somehow wandered to the basement where my computer was, found the dbstalk tab in Firefox, I have no idea how he could have done anything like that. (I was using a different computer elsewhere at the time.)


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

TMan said:


> No!
> 
> I have no idea. I hit the "UserCP" link near the top of the page, as I often do, to see activity on my subscribed threads, and was shocked to see myself listed as the most recent poster on a thread that hasn't even been on my screen for nearly five months. Even if my three-year-old somehow wandered to the basement where my computer was, found the dbstalk tab in Firefox, I have no idea how he could have done anything like that. (I was using a different computer elsewhere at the time.)


Ah! Another mystery that will never be solved... :lol:

Rich


----------

